# Google- AGI Therapeutics' Rezular Drug Fails Phase III Trial - Wall Street Journal



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img src=http://nt1.ggpht.com/news?imgefp=LXe6K-tdLHcJ&imgurl=dynimg.rte.ie/0001d36f10dr.jpg width=80 height=60 alt="" border=1>RTE.ie[/TD][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">AGI Therapeutics' Rezular Drug Fails Phase III TrialWall Street JournalDublin-based AGI, which specializes in treatments for gastrointestinal conditions, said it will now scrap development of its experimental drug Rezular as a treatment for *irritable bowel syndrome* and focus on the other drugs in its pipeline. *...*AGI Therapeutics: Top-line results of Phase III study of Rezular <nobr>SYS-CON Media (press release)</nobr>AGI Therapeutics disappointed by latest clinical trials of Rezular <nobr>SmallCapNews.co.uk</nobr><nobr>all 16 news articles</nobr>[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

